# Look what I'm getting !!!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll be putting a deposit on this little angel !This is Luna 75% pygmy/ 25% Nigerian Dwarf , Chamoisee with brown eyes. Isn't she sweet ? :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:
Thank you Joy Bell Mini Farm Goats ( TiffofMo ) :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I cant wait to meet you. If you want bring your camera and you can take more pics. Im used to singles so she is so tiny and cute. I love the coloring i used to love the spotted and buckskins now ive added this color to my favorites. There is a chance she has blue eyes. When she was born they looked brown now they look hazel. Still getting used to there eye colors at birth. Mom is blue eyes so we will see as they grow.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! Isnt she precious! Congrats!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> I cant wait to meet you. If you want bring your camera and you can take more pics. Im used to singles so she is so tiny and cute. I love the coloring i used to love the spotted and buckskins now ive added this color to my favorites. There is a chance she has blue eyes. When she was born they looked brown now they look hazel. Still getting used to there eye colors at birth. Mom is blue eyes so we will see as they grow.


I cant wait to meet you ether :leap:  
I was going to ask if I could bring a camera :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: 
Blue eyes or not I'm already in love.... :lovey: :laugh: Not that Blue eyes are a BAD thing !!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!!! So cute! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww Adoe-rable!!!!


----------

